# UEFA Europa League Qualifying 24-26 August



## OddsPoster (Aug 21, 2010)

24 Aug 15:00 Anorthosis Famagusta v CSKA Moscow  3.10 3.30 2.15 +12  
26 Aug 15:00 Dinamo Minsk v Club Brugge  2.50 3.30 2.60 +12  
26 Aug 15:00 Dnepr Mogilev v Villarreal  5.00 3.60 1.61 +12  
26 Aug 15:00 FK Aktobe v AZ  3.90 3.40 1.83 +12  
26 Aug 15:00 FK Qarabag v Borussia Dortmund  4.50 3.50 1.70 +12  
26 Aug 15:00 Lokomotiv Moscow v Lausanne Sports  1.28 5.00 9.00 +12  
26 Aug 15:00 Maritimo v BATE Borisov  1.85 3.50 3.75 +12  
26 Aug 15:45 HJK Helsinki v Besiktas  3.70 3.60 1.83 +12  
26 Aug 16:00 Apoel Nicosia v Getafe  3.00 3.25 2.20 +12  
26 Aug 16:00 Brondby v Sporting  2.60 3.40 2.37 +12  
26 Aug 16:00 FC Metalist Kharkiv v Omonia Nicosia  1.44 4.00 6.50 +12  
26 Aug 16:00 FK Austria Vienna v Aris Salonika  1.85 3.40 3.80 +12  
26 Aug 16:30 Grasshoppers v Steaua Bucharest  2.05 3.30 3.30 +12  
26 Aug 16:30 Levski Sofia v AIK  1.55 3.60 5.75 +12  
26 Aug 16:30 Liteks Lovetch v Debrecen  1.75 3.60 4.00 +12  
26 Aug 16:30 PSV v Sibir Novosibirsk  1.18 5.75 12.00 +12  
26 Aug 16:30 Trabzonspor v Liverpool  3.40 3.30 2.00 +12  
26 Aug 16:30 Unirea Urziceni v Hajduk Split  1.90 3.40 3.60 +12  
26 Aug 17:00 AEK Athens v Dundee Utd  1.36 4.33 8.00 +12  
26 Aug 17:00 Gent v Feyenoord  2.05 3.30 3.30 +12  
26 Aug 17:00 Maccabi Tel-Aviv v PSG  2.80 3.30 2.30 +12  
26 Aug 17:00 Tavriya Symferopol v Bayer Leverkusen  4.20 3.50 1.75 +12  
26 Aug 17:00 VfB Stuttgart v Slovan Bratislava  1.22 5.25 11.00 +12  
26 Aug 17:15 Lech Poznan v Dnipro  2.40 3.30 2.62 +12  
26 Aug 17:30 FC Utrecht v Celtic  2.10 3.30 3.20 +12  
26 Aug 17:35 T.N.S. v CSKA Sofia  6.00 4.20 1.44 +12  
26 Aug 17:45 Aston Villa v Rapid Vienna  1.36 4.33 7.50 +12  
26 Aug 17:45 Elfsborg v Napoli  3.40 3.30 2.00 +12  
26 Aug 17:45 Fenerbahce v PAOK Salonika  1.50 3.75 6.00 +12  
26 Aug 17:45 Juventus v SK Sturm Graz  1.16 6.00 13.00 +12  
26 Aug 17:45 Karpaty Lviv v Galatasaray  3.60 3.40 1.90 +12  
26 Aug 17:45 Lille v FC Vaslui  1.40 4.20 7.00 +12  
26 Aug 17:45 Man City v FC Timisoara  1.14 7.00 14.00 +12  
26 Aug 17:45 Motherwell v Odense BK  2.20 3.40 2.87 +12  
26 Aug 17:45 NK Maribor v Palermo  3.60 3.40 1.90 +12  
26 Aug 18:00 Dinamo Zagreb v Gyor Eto FC  1.40 4.20 7.00 +12  
26 Aug 18:30 FC Porto v Genk  1.25 5.25 9.50


----------



## ForzaItalia (Aug 23, 2010)

Maritimo to beat BATE Borisov. BATE is one extremely lucky team. They dont have any good players, play slow, defensive football. As guests they are tragic in the european tournaments.

There some other mispriced teams, like Genk, Timisoara, AIK, who played great against Levski Sofia.


----------



## BgFutbol (Aug 24, 2010)

Levski Sofia v AIK 
At thursday 20:30 local time Levski Sofia plays the swedish AIK. Levski played with 6 reserves against Kaliakra at the local bulgarian championship to give rest to the most imrpotant players for this match. Aleksandrov is in very good form and Ismal Isa scored too in this match. Before that Levski won against CSKA and Lokomotiv Sofia, but lost to Chernomorets. 
The important player Gara Dembele who is in incredible form will play in this match, he had a minor injury, but will be ready for the swedes. 
AIK has 2 home wins at the swedish championship, but lost 4-0 to Rosenborg. 
In the previous round Levski easily won against other swedish team, the bulgarian football is not very good, but its a level above the swedish, at least on club level. 
Prediction: 1
Odds:1.50
Bookmaker: Bet365


----------

